# Aviator by Amber Mods



## BigGuy (14/7/22)

Vape mail 2 days in a row and I get to post it before @Rob Fisher because he is away being an upstanding husband to his wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)

Back from JHB and the body is broken after sorting, chucking and packing up a house that has been lived in for 17 years! But great excitement to get home to a bunch of vape mail! The one I was most excited about is the Aviator RTA from Amber Mods! It doesn't disappoint! What a beautiful RTA and the flavour is spot on! So it's an all-around Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

Aviator Rewick thanks for the help Craig BigGuy Stuart! We are now cooking with Gas! Beautiful RTA with excellent flavour and perfect airflow!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

